# quick question



## john (May 1, 2006)

i got my plant lookin like its ready to go its hawaiian bagseed its been flowering for 6 weeks there is about 2 1/2 oz wet on the plant bottem leaves r turnin yellow 50% of the hairs turned is it ready?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 1, 2006)

Do you have good magnafying glass or microscope? Check the trichromes not just the hair color, you could probably pull but I would get something to look through and compare it to this.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1636


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2006)

hi john..welcome to MP.
.."IMHO" 6 weeks is seldom long enough to be "ready". There are strains that 'claim' 40-45 days flowering to maturity. But I've found at least 8 weeks for most strains, and 10+ for many.


----------



## Songrighter (May 3, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> hi john..welcome to MP.
> .."IMHO" 6 weeks is seldom long enough to be "ready". There are strains that 'claim' 40-45 days flowering to maturity. But I've found at least 8 weeks for most strains, and 10+ for many.



I concur. And those last two weeks are the most fun. If you learn your strain, it's as if you can get two different strains from the same plant.

A) Pluck your first Konas' at 30-40% amber trichomes and you get a heady buzz, as the ballance between Sativa/Indica is tilted toward the Sativa (fun) side. 

B) Later in the harvest, 45-60% amber, you'll get a ballance skewed in the Indica side. A "body" buzz. Better suited for meds. I usually never let it go above 60% as the plant begins use the stored THC for energy in anticipation of winter.
-chow

*__________________________*
*Songrighter**-----the singin gardener*
Superior genetics _can_ overcome inferior gardening.
Superior gardening _can_ overcome inferior genetics.


----------

